# 52 Translations And 22 Transliterations Of Sikh Scriptures Released



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 21, 2010)

52 translations and 22 transliterations
of Sikh scriptures released



Written by Sanmukh Kaur on 20. Oct, 2010 







Today on the 302nd anniversary of the Sikh Holy Scripture’s throne, the eGurbani revolution has arrived. The Sikher Project is today announcing the launch of the GurbaniDB.org project which aims to create the world’s most accurate database of the Sikh Holy Scripture, the Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, and is today releasing 52 translations and 22 transliterations of the Sikh scriptures. You may download these from here:

http://www.gurbanidb.org/download/.

Throughout history many translation efforts of scriptures have been made, but have been a long and arduous process taking many years or even lifetimes to complete. In today’s modern era we now have computer technologies to help speed along translation creation, such as Google Translate. We also have unified all languages with the invention of Unicode, making it easy to convert from one language script to another, to read another language script in our own language script.

GurbaniDB.org has taken advantage these developments of the modern era to create 52 translations and 22 transliterations of the Sikh scriptures. But the project is not stopping there! GurbaniDB wants people who are passionate about the Guru, who can speak any of the native languages and who have a good command of English to come forward to check the accuracy of the translations and transliterations, and also to collaborate on improving them using our Collaborative Translation System which is currently being developed. Please go to: 

http://www.gurbanidb.org/collaborate/ and sign up now!

GurbaniDB stands for Gurbani Database, and will be opened up as a platform for software developers to create the next generation of Gurbani software. One of the biggest obstacles to Gurbani software development today is access to accurate Gurbani data, so we hope to eliminate this barrier by using GurbaniDB as a verified source of Gurbani data. Our developer platform is currently being finalised but we encourage all keen developers to register their interest here: http://www.gurbanidb.org/develop/.


In service to you and to the Guru,

Jasdeep H.B.S. Khalsa


----------

